# linex/rihno lining interior of aluminum boat???????



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys my cousin which is a fellow pff member has been redoing the inside of his 04 17ft bass tracker he's got it almost complete he replace the wood floor with aluminum (to get rid of wood and carpet) but he's wanting to do a bed liner type deal inside and the only place we know of is linex in fwb. Want to ask if anyone knows of any places that's does this at an affordable price if any info on this please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

I might get that done to my boat also let me know if you find a place. How much does lines in fwb charge?


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

We are not real sure yet they said they would have to look at it... I believe they told him they had a bass boat over there and it was running 1500 for that one but the guy didn't know what kind or size it was. So we don't know wether that was them doing all the labor of dismantling and removing carpet or etc.... where is his boat is gonna be ready for them to do their prep and spray. They did tell him he could choose from whatever color he wanted. But the way we see it is as of now and to our knowledge they are the only place that does it so its kinda in their hands to say the prices because we really have nothing to go off of or compare to yet. That's why we are hoping someone knows of another place to do such things.


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah now that I think about it I got my rotars changed a couple months ago I belive it was at a menikee around here somewhere and they did rhino lining I remember asking about it becuase they had a deer mount and a broom rhino lined lol I dont know about prices or anything like that though but it probally wouldn't hurt to call the local menikees around here.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I know Vince Whibbs gets theres done right around here somewhere. I thought there was a rhino linning place where 29 splits to pace and palafox?


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

U can do it yourself, they carry hurculiner at most auto parts stores. Its like rhino lining


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It fades quickly from what I have been told and leaves the chalky black streaks everywhere? Thats what detered me from doing my truck bed with it!


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey I found my old bill from when I went to the meineke with the rhino lining their # is 850-862-3151 and the adress is:

219 Racetrack Road NE
Fort Walton Beach, FL 32547

Could be worth a call.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

they sell a kit at wal-mart and i seen some stuff in a can on tv where they cut out bottom of a little boat and put a screen door over hole and sprayed the stuf in the can on the screens and it sealed it completely the guy was floating around on it..lol couple ideas thats alot of money but u get wut u pay for though most of the time


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

We have done 4 trucks around here,on is about 4 years old with herculiner.Sits outside always,and still looks good.It takes 2 gallons to do a truck bed,we use an old cheap suction type sand blaster to spray the stuff,takes about 4 coats.Another 2 gallons and it would be as thick as a true rhino liner.

One more thing,if its bare aluminum make sure to use a good two part epoxy primer first.


----------

